# Tillie ate SOAP!!?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Help!!
Tillie just ate a peice of Ivory soap, about the size of a small rock, we couldn't get all of it away from her.... I had her eat a few peices of cheese and drink some water. She just keeps licking her lips.... I can't imagine she will ever eat soap again. blech... uke:
Is there anything else I can do for her? Is it very serious? 
Aparently she can now jump into the bathtub... learned that the hard way!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You can call the vet to check (you probably have by now!... WHY do they always do these things late at night!?!?!) but my guess is there isn't anything very harmful in ivory soap. She might have some poopy butt though, so be prepared!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I can just see her running through the house blowing bubbles with her butt. lol


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> I can just see her running through the house blowing bubbles with her butt. lol


This reply is too funny.

Hope Tillie is o.k..??


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Funny! One of my grandchildren ate some soap once but never the dogs! She's still alive and kicking......lol She never did it again, either!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Just so everyone knows, I raised 4 children that ate everything including soap and have helped with 12 grandchildren. I knew that soap wouldn't harm the dog; therefore I could joke about it. One of my grandchildren ate a fully engorged dog tick. I called poison control over that one and they practically laughed at me and no I wasn't the one watching the child it was the new mother of the crawling baby. At least I scared the mother by calling poison control, she wanted to know if her child was going to die. Knowing what I know now--she ran off with another man and left 4 little children--I should have told her yes.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Soap, who would have thought. Hopefully she did not enjoy it and won't eat it again. These things alway happen at night.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

When I was a kid you would get your mouth washed out with a bar of soap if you said a bad word or said something nasty to you parents! There is a whole generation of people my age that lived thro it and are just fine! LOL.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

Indeed. I'm part of that generation, and if eating soap had any negative effects, we would not be concerned with overpopulation, that is for sure.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Just so everyone knows, I raised 4 children that ate everything including soap and have helped with 12 grandchildren. I knew that soap wouldn't harm the dog; therefore I could joke about it. One of my grandchildren ate a fully engorged dog tick. I called poison control over that one and they practically laughed at me and no I wasn't the one watching the child it was the new mother of the crawling baby. At least I scared the mother by calling poison control, she wanted to know if her child was going to die. Knowing what I know now--she ran off with another man and left 4 little children--I should have told her yes.


OK, Lucile... Now you have TRULY grossed me out!uke: And I was concerned about a little old crunchy mouse head!ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

whimsy said:


> When I was a kid you would get your mouth washed out with a bar of soap if you said a bad word or said something nasty to you parents! There is a whole generation of people my age that lived thro it and are just fine! LOL.


 I only had my mouth wash out once and it was honor system my Dad said go wash your mouth out with soap and I did well I think I just put my tongue on the soapound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Just so everyone knows, I raised 4 children that ate everything including soap and have helped with 12 grandchildren. I knew that soap wouldn't harm the dog; therefore I could joke about it. One of my grandchildren ate a fully engorged dog tick. I called poison control over that one and they practically laughed at me and no I wasn't the one watching the child it was the new mother of the crawling baby. At least I scared the mother by calling poison control, she wanted to know if her child was going to die. Knowing what I know now--she ran off with another man and left 4 little children--I should have told her yes.


ound: ound: ound:

I'm so glad you're back.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, glad you all can reassure me and poke fun! ha ha ha, love the comments!!! ound:

Tillie seems to be fine, I guess after eating lizard parts, poop, worms and black widows a little soap should clean her out just fine! LOL


----------

